# Somethings funny at the zoo



## Chiller (Nov 23, 2008)

So I decided to be a Retard and go for a walk at the zoo, to capture a few images. Seemed they were in a mood over a the lions den. I thought I was going to get a few posed shots. 



 
But something was going on outside that grabbed this guys attention.​ 


 

Then it hit me....the joke was on me
" A couple of zoologists decided to give a lion a cell phone in order to keep track of his whereabouts. Unfortunately, whenever they tried to call, the lion was busy!"​




​ 




​ 
Betcha cant do that with your tongue​ 
After sharing that laugh, the King realized there was some attitude to do, and he proceeded back to his den.​


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 23, 2008)

Heehee, love the joke! And the pics. Wow, the first two are 'killer'. And his expression in the last one is priceless.





(Ya gotta call me next time you're off to the zoo, okay?)


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 23, 2008)

Lovely shots!  Thanks for the laugh too.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 24, 2008)

Mr Lion just seems a tad uppity in the last ... all he now needs is a tea cup and the ability to stick his pinky out !!!

Good ones!
As always.
So we also go to the zoo, you and I, when I'm over? ("Mid-February" was the latest announcement, and I started begging and nagging, too  )


----------



## pierrottweiler (Nov 24, 2008)

great shots, I love the last one!


----------



## jv08 (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice shots! I like the first and the last one.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for your comments.  Muchly appreciated.  




LaFoto said:


> Mr Lion just seems a tad uppity in the last ... all he now needs is a tea cup and the ability to stick his pinky out !!!
> 
> Good ones!
> As always.
> So we also go to the zoo, you and I, when I'm over? ("Mid-February" was the latest announcement, and I started begging and nagging, too  )


 
Yepp....we will get you there too.   Hope you dont plan on sleeping much when you get here.  We have a lot of running around to do.


----------



## Artograph (Nov 28, 2008)

They are *G-r-r-r-r-reat*!!!  Ha ha!  

...Great pics....and awwww, those guys are soooo cute!!


----------



## samaria (Dec 2, 2008)

They are really great.......Nice shots!
I like the second & last one so much!......
Really the pics are very nice & great!!!
Thanks for the laugh too.....!!!


----------



## stsinner (Dec 2, 2008)

Those are some great pictures, but the first one is gorgeous!  He looks a little underfed in the second one-perhaps they should heave some gazelles over his enclosure fence.....


----------



## Chiller (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks again.  Appreciate your comments.


----------

